# Dynalink tv box



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Has anyone tried the dynalink Android tv box from Walmart ? Currently on sale at Walmart for around 30 dollars. Looks like a cheap alternative to new chromecast.


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

Got the Stream 4K and a CGTV. Very tempted by this little device...


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I thought about it, just to try it another toy. However, I already have 2 TS4K, CCGTV, 3 4k Firesticks and 2 4k Pendant fire tv's. I've run out of tv's and family to donate/upgrade at the moment.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

I may have to go get one sometime to try out. Just what I need ,another tv box lol


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Two reviews state Disney+ isn't supported. The other that mentions Disney didn't even use the device yet. Not a fan of the remote. And not a fan of only microUSB on the connector. I'm over doing the OTG dongle thing, but I suppose you could use the Ultra's or Fire's microUSB Ethernet adapter.

Here's the specs from the last review. A lot of promo reviews.

Amlogic S905Y2 chipset with 4 x Cortex A-53 cores and Mali-G31 MP2 GPU. The amount of RAM (DDR3) and internal storage is 2GB and 8gb.

And the actual link to it at Walmart:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dynalink...-Support-full-HD-Netflix-4K-Youtube/981542272

Hard pass for me. No usb-c. Bad remote. No Disney it seems. Do like you use your own hdmi cable. But that's about it.

Seems like there's room for something between the Shield and TS4k/Sabrina. That would be the device I'd try. 4gb RAM, 64 or 128gb of storage, processor bump. Usb-c and A. Ethernet port even so no dongle just for wired.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

I’m going to hold off on getting it also. I really don’t need another tv streaming device anyway. I have 3 firestick 4ks, nvidia Shield,chromecast google tv,and Tivo 4K so I shouldn’t be buying anything else. My wife already thinks I’m crazy for having so many. It’s an addiction lol


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

fattymcbuckles said:


> I'm going to hold off on getting it also. I really don't need another tv streaming device anyway. I have 3 firestick 4ks, nvidia Shield,chromecast google tv,and Tivo 4K so I shouldn't be buying anything else. My wife already thinks I'm crazy for having so many. It's an addiction lol


When you can pick these little streamers up for $50 or less it's fun checking them all out. 1 or 2 of them usually turn out to be really good. Too bad we cant take a poll and pick and choose the differences we like and put together a perfect one.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I just don't see the point unless it's bringing something worthwhile or different to the table. The only thing going for it is the price. It has other negatives that just doesn't make it worthwhile over Sabrina or the TS4k. People were already getting Sabrina for cheap with the Netflix promo. I got $10 off on her twice. 

No spec bump. No better remote. No better connectivity. No Disney apparently. Just don't see the point unless I didn't have an android streamer yet. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

